# Looking for suggestions for 40 breeder



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I forgot to mention. Lights-2x39w T5HO, pressurized co2, EI ferts. Im running a cascade 500, and you can also see a surface skimmer behind the stump. It is hooked up to powerhead plumbed to a cerges styles co2 reactor.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of stems!  Personally, I'd love to do a biotope if I had a 40B but I'm not entirely sure which one I would do. Pick a couple of your favorite fish and build it for them, or try something new. Although, you appear to already have some Harlequin Rasboras in there. Maybe some shrimps? I love the look of the tank already and it'll look even better once that HC fills in as well as more plants are added/propagated. Maybe some moss on the branches?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I honestly really like it how you have started. I wish the front substrate was more level in front though. Maybe a bit more substrate under the "roots" in the middle but actually it may look better as is once the foreground grows in. 

I would personally add a larger, higher growing foreground around where the stump gets vertical. It looks like you are using HC on the left so some HM on the right would be an easy way to do this, they complement each other well IMO. Then play around with stems, not sure how much room you have behind the wood but some behind and a few you cut short in front. That's what I would do.

Honestly, this is a great start. Not used to seeing good starts with scapes in here anymore.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I know this isn't really helpful but holy crap that's an AWESOME hardscape!!!


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for your input. I was thinking about HM in front of the stump to the right side. But the clovers were available to me. Keep the suggestions coming. As the plants grow in, I will know if I need to replace or leave any of the plants. I just got some java fern from my brother. I will keep you guys updated. Tom has some really nice wood. Definitely will be going back whenever I get a bigger tank.


----------



## matty26 (Feb 25, 2011)

You should add more substrate around the "roots" or tilt it so it touches the substrate more. Maybe add some rocks around the base too? but definitely do a carpet of hc on the open area and maybe stauro around the base because it's more bushy?
Raelly love the scape!


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice scape! Some Blyxa Japonica and Hydrocotyle Verticillata might look nice nestled among the roots. 

Carl


----------

